# Feeling Lost? Check Out 8 Useful Links to Navigate WF



## PiP (Apr 28, 2021)

Welcome to the 'new look' WF. Here are a few links to help you navigate the forum.




*Forums*- A list of all the forums

*Latest Activity - What's New!*- Latest activity across all the forums
*WF Blog - *Check out the latest member blogs or create your own free blog


*FAQ's and Member Guide* A comprehensive guide - What's What?, What's Where? and How To. Can't find what you are looking for after you've scrolled to the end? Contact an administrator.

*WF Rules -* Help us to maintain a friendly community atmosphere

*Donation Options

Usergroup Titles and Colors - *Who's Who_?_

*Contact Us -*_Still feeling lost? Don't worry, contact an administrator via email_


----------



## bazz cargo (May 3, 2021)

Pip!
This is my first post in the squeaky new WF. 
Thanks to everyone who got us here.


----------



## Gofa (May 3, 2021)

I will muddle through after i find a map and a compass 
i have no idea but thats about normal


----------



## Mark Twain't (May 3, 2021)

It's all looking fab, well done to all those involved.

We do appear to have lost an lol emoji though.


----------



## Olly Buckle (May 3, 2021)

I was expecting a little longer, if we had come on line tomorrow you could have said "May the fourth be with you".

Been filling in time setting up a new channel, lots more to come but this is so far https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCWJadtwdXuGoQBOa55ZtKbw


----------



## Irwin (May 3, 2021)

The new site looks good! That's to everyone involved in the transition!

Just one thing, though... I would recommend getting rid of those annoying animated gifs and only allowing basic emoticons.


----------



## VRanger (May 3, 2021)

Wonderful to see the site back up, and a day ahead of schedule. I mentioned on the FB page that the site I left to come here went down in January, decided to do this sort of upgrade, last announced in late March they'd be back up in a couple of weeks, and are still down. OUR TECH GUY IS RED HOT! THEIR TECH GUY AIN'T DIDDLEY SQUAT!

Congratulations to all involved in this upgrade, reconfigure, and migration. Really well done!


----------



## PiP (May 3, 2021)

vranger said:


> Wonderful to see the site back up, and a day ahead of schedule.


that's because Techadmn (techguru) never slept for 48 hours.  It was a long labor... but WF was eventually reborn. He was truly amazing. It was a complex job well executed


vranger said:


> Congratulations to all involved in this upgrade, reconfigure, and migration. Really well done!


A lot of planning and stress, But our techguru's watchful eye and endless patience... kept us all focused.


----------



## rodrigoborges (May 3, 2021)

Wow, this site has gotten a real "facelift".


----------



## Tiamat (May 3, 2021)

My reaction when I came to visit the old green monster and saw her snazzy new look:

"WHOOOOOOOAAAAAAAA...."


----------



## dannyboy (May 3, 2021)

looks great, happy to explore.


----------



## JJBuchholz (May 3, 2021)

I'd hate to the be the first one to day it, but I'm not sure if I like the new look as much as the old one. The old version was much more compact,
and had a nice feel to it. The new version seems a bit bulky and lacks a lot of what I saw previously. This is going to take a lot of getting used to
methinks.

-JJB


----------



## Kent_Jacobs (May 3, 2021)

Is there any way of narrowing the text, instead of it being spread right across the page? It's a long long long long long long long long line to scan. And where is the formatting tools to allow me to post my work as it would be seen in a novel or in an e-book?


like this but centrally? With a narrower box?​


----------



## Sir-KP (May 3, 2021)

Damn. This place is neat.

But I lost the previous duckling profile pic.


----------



## Irwin (May 3, 2021)

One thing the site could use is a text formatter... one that automatically puts whitespace between paragraphs and maybe indents the first line of the paragraph. Such functionality would probably require a plugin, which may or may not be available.


----------



## TL Murphy (May 4, 2021)

Pretty slick.


----------



## JBF (May 4, 2021)

Unsure how I feel about this.  Given, it's probably worlds ahead of the old software, but I liked the straightforward businesslike quality of the old board.  Fewer distractions and not so much flashy stuff.  

Then again, I hate anything that smells remotely like progress or the future, so...grain of salt.


----------



## Phil Istine (May 4, 2021)

The new look seems reasonably swish.  There are a couple of tricky bits though.  The text at the top (Home, Forums, Writing Challenges... etc) can be hard to read unless selected or hovered over.  Also, it pandered to one of my pet hates - a trend that has greatly irritated me when using some other sites -  that scrollbar at the right hand edge is barely visible as it is dark grey on black.  However, on my laptop it is easily visible as the black doesn't leach into the scrollbar area.  I suspect this may be about browser choices.  (a) very hard to see it on old monitor using new browser on a desktop PC (b) easy to see on laptop with ancient browser.

I absolutely detest it when a site exceeds its limits like this.  The page is the coders but the browser is mine.  Know your boundaries!  It's really hard for me to stress enough how much it pisses me off when this general principle is broken.  I even sent an email to bbc.co.uk about their site doing this very same thing.  It may even cause problems for the poorly sighted in an age where we are supposed to be more inclusive.  I can find no way in the browser's (Firefox's) settings to prevent this.  Okay, it's hardly in the same league as Hitler invading Poland, but this does feel territorial.
Otherwise it looks fine.


----------



## bdcharles (May 4, 2021)

Very nice looking forum - well done, guys!


----------



## Darren White (May 4, 2021)

It has been said already, but I'm going to say it again. I wish to thank all owners and admins for their (our) perseverance through these stressy times.

I wish to above all thank PiP for all the work she did, and for chasing us with her pointy stick 

And I wish to thank above and beyond all our Techadm for his enormous patience and the insane amount of work he did. No words for it except gratitude!


----------



## clark (May 4, 2021)

It FEELS good.  Rather like an airy French sitting room on a sunny Spring afternoon as opposed to a stolid British alley with cobblestones, a yellow streetlight, and a pub on the next corner. The latter was more conducive to conversation (well . . .there's the pub, y'know . . . .?),  

I can see the staggering amount of work that went into it. Kudos to you all!

I too hate the long line.

In the Staff listings, I am Staff and a Chief Mentor, but not a member of Met 3; Tim is Staff and a member of Met 3, but not a Chief Mentor. Other discrepancies . . .

When I click on Met 3 on my desktop, I am DENIED. Told I do not have 'Permission' (Ron, I'm sorry I didn't wash your car last weekend . . .)

Who do I have to kill to find out how to send a Private Message?

Tell me that in this fancy new parlor I do NOT have to 'colour' strings of ooooooooooooo WHITE to insert a breath pause in a poem! Please tell me that . . .I just haven't figured it out yet, right?

Hey! It will be all good in a few weeks of tweaking the little bits.


----------



## Phil Istine (May 4, 2021)

Phil Istine said:


> The new look seems reasonably swish.  There are a couple of tricky bits though.  The text at the top (Home, Forums, Writing Challenges... etc) can be hard to read unless selected or hovered over.  Also, it pandered to one of my pet hates - a trend that has greatly irritated me when using some other sites -  that scrollbar at the right hand edge is barely visible as it is dark grey on black.  However, on my laptop it is easily visible as the black doesn't leach into the scrollbar area.  I suspect this may be about browser choices.  (a) very hard to see it on old monitor using new browser on a desktop PC (b) easy to see on laptop with ancient browser.
> 
> I absolutely detest it when a site exceeds its limits like this.  The page is the coders but the browser is mine.  Know your boundaries!  It's really hard for me to stress enough how much it pisses me off when this general principle is broken.  I even sent an email to bbc.co.uk about their site doing this very same thing.  It may even cause problems for the poorly sighted in an age where we are supposed to be more inclusive.  I can find no way in the browser's (Firefox's) settings to prevent this.  Okay, it's hardly in the same league as Hitler invading Poland, but this does feel territorial.
> Otherwise it looks fine.


Okay, I've been checking around to see if there is a resolution.  It appears so but it looks fiddly to implement.  When I have time I'll look into this further.  I've read through some search pages linked from 





						firefox scrollbar colours at DuckDuckGo
					


DuckDuckGo. Privacy, Simplified.





					duckduckgo.com
				



and there seem to be a few suggestions regarding changing the scrollbar's colour.  I include a link above in case anyone else is having as problem with the lack of colour contrast between page and scrollbar.


----------



## jenthepen (May 4, 2021)

All looking good to me. 

Well done to everyone who made this happen.


----------



## Firemajic (May 4, 2021)

I am a doofus when it comes to tech stuff, if I do anything right, it is by accident  however, this looks to be a HUGE undertaking, seriously... well done to staff and to WF's super star, Techadm!!


----------



## Theglasshouse (May 4, 2021)

I like the design since it spaces the text and the font seems to be easy to see and read for me. I don't know if that helps individuals with dyslexia. The font is also bigger on my kindle tablet it seems to me. About the layout of where things are located it seems to be placed on the front page if I am not mistaken. The staff deserves some praise for all their hard work.


----------



## sigmadog (May 4, 2021)

Very nice work. I like the new look so much it inspired a new avatar (my former avatar was eight years and ten pounds ago).


----------



## davidaller (May 4, 2021)

Thanks so much!!!


----------



## SueC (May 4, 2021)

You all look gorgeous in your new duds. Can't wait to get into it and explore. No negatives. Yay!


----------



## Kent_Jacobs (May 4, 2021)

I've put it on larger text and that's made it a little more readable.

I have four suggestions though:

1: Yeah, snazzy is great but it's distracting on the eye. I straight forward colour is less taxing so I'd like to see an option to get rid of the colour gradient in the separators and at the side of the screen. Just make it plain green or plain brown, both darkish. <- Yep, that sentence came from someone wanting to be a writer, but I'd sooner type all this inconsequential stuff instead of editing it.

2: Put the handy little buttons back in that allowed you to go to the last post you read or the very last post of the thread.

3: Give us back the options for the table so we can present our work as they would be seen in a book or e-book.

4: Put the likes/thanks/lol etc back below our names. It's a good incentive to be friendly and a good indication of people who may not be as grateful as they should be. Look, this is life. We need these things.

edit: And as a bonus suggestion, change 'Senior Member' to 'Long Standing Member'. It's a bloody cheek!


----------



## Steve_Rivers (May 4, 2021)

I only joined up a couple of weeks ago and so I don't think I was as used to the old one as everyone else. All I know is what I see - swish!
I like the fact the top of the page now feels more like bookmarks. I love the fact the avatars and names look a bit more professional looking.
The profile page feels a lot more user-friendly and easier to understand.

All in all, top job! Whoever put the work in behind the scenes to make it all look so nice deserves big slaps on the back and a beer! Thank you very much for all the effort!


----------



## Darkkin (May 4, 2021)

Nothing is on fire, I haven't melted, and I can find my threads, so it's all good.  Tried it on both my phone and tablet.


----------



## Kent_Jacobs (May 5, 2021)

I don't seem to be able to edit older posts. Is that because I can only edit posts written on the new site? I wanted to change 'currier' to 'courier' but couldn't. I do hope that ability hasn't been removed.

edit: I can edit here but not in the workshop area.


----------



## PiP (May 5, 2021)

TheMightyAz said:


> I don't seem to be able to edit older posts. Is that because I can only edit posts written on the new site? I wanted to change 'currier' to 'courier' but couldn't. I do hope that ability hasn't been removed.
> 
> edit: I can edit here but not in the workshop area.


thanks, MA I'll take a look.


----------



## Matchu (May 5, 2021)

Seeing eight trophies - each one had a message attached - along the lines of  ‘somebody likes you’ or ‘coming back for more’ or ‘seriously amazing’ or ‘writer balls’ I was set to re-start life in the British Virgin Antarctic Territorities with my new reader - but my reader was a bott-reader I discovered by lunchtime, the WF first post bott/10 posts/1st ‘like’ bott [with her trophies].  I was alone as always have been alone plus my inflatables/remain crushed this one day later.  Hope I communicated right..see you


----------



## VRanger (May 5, 2021)

I double-checked Az and got the same result. Oddly, I have an edit link for older posts (as a Moderator) for other member's posts, but not for my own. I have an edit link on my posts from yesterday.


----------



## Deleted member 64995 (May 5, 2021)

Welcome Back!
I love this new version!!


----------



## Foxee (May 5, 2021)

For those who are seeing where the new forum could be adjusted, it will be. Might take some time but the old site was the product of improvement over a long span by each group as they were involved with it. The new site look will be adjusted, dialed in, changed over time. For now, it's pretty good for being fresh out of the box.


----------



## Mark Twain't (May 5, 2021)

Foxee said:


> For those who are seeing where the new forum could be adjusted, it will be. Might take some time but the old site was the product of improvement over a long span by each group as they were involved with it. The new site look will be adjusted, dialed in, changed over time. For now, it's pretty good for being fresh out of the box.


Indeed. It's very difficult to tell what needs to be tweaked and adjusted until you've put the off the shelf version through its paces.


----------



## Selorian (May 5, 2021)

TheMightyAz said:


> I don't seem to be able to edit older posts. Is that because I can only edit posts written on the new site? I wanted to change 'currier' to 'courier' but couldn't. I do hope that ability hasn't been removed.
> 
> edit: I can edit here but not in the workshop area.


I just discovered I'm unable to edit older posts as well. I wanted to bold a reply I made yesterday in my Opening Line Prompts thread and was unable to do so. I made a reply today and the edit option appears, so maybe it is a setting for x amount of time after a post is made?

Overall though, really like the new software and the design. Nice and fresh with hints of the WF of the past. Great job!


----------



## Pamelyn Casto (May 5, 2021)

bazz cargo said:


> Pip!
> This is my first post in the squeaky new WF.
> Thanks to everyone who got us here.


Surprise! I think I made it. I figured it would be "goodbye" as I searched for an entrance but I made it with few problems. Thanks for all the hard work that went into this change. It looks great.


----------



## Techadm (May 5, 2021)

TheMightyAz said:


> I don't seem to be able to edit older posts. Is that because I can only edit posts written on the new site? I wanted to change 'currier' to 'courier' but couldn't. I do hope that ability hasn't been removed.
> 
> edit: I can edit here but not in the workshop area.





Selorian said:


> I just discovered I'm unable to edit older posts as well. I wanted to bold a reply I made yesterday in my Opening Line Prompts thread and was unable to do so. I made a reply today and the edit option appears, so maybe it is a setting for x amount of time after a post is made?
> 
> Overall though, really like the new software and the design. Nice and fresh with hints of the WF of the past. Great job!



Please check and again and let me know if you are still unable to edit your posts.


----------



## VRanger (May 5, 2021)

Techadm said:


> Please check and again and let me know if you are still unable to edit your posts.


I just found an Edit option on a post from last Thursday (and made a change to it), so you cooked this glitch.


----------



## Selorian (May 5, 2021)

Techadm said:


> Please check and again and let me know if you are still unable to edit your posts.


Just checked multiple posts and Edit is now an option on them all. Thanks for such a quick fix.


----------



## PiP (May 5, 2021)

vranger said:


> I just found an Edit option on a post from last Thursday (and made a change to it), so you cooked this glitch.


The impossible techadm can mostly fix... but miracles... they are in the lap of the Gods...


----------



## Foxee (May 5, 2021)

On the front page, right sidebar under "Navigation" the "Forums" and "Blogs" links there didn't work for me. Might need to check them. "Flashes" worked fine.


----------



## Kent_Jacobs (May 5, 2021)

Edit appears to be there now.


----------



## Darkkin (May 5, 2021)

Edit is no longer eaten!  Whoot!


----------



## Kent_Jacobs (May 5, 2021)

Just get that table as it was working before. Scanning 25 - 30 words per line is just too much. In forum comments, I can handle it, but when presenting my work, it throws me right out.


----------



## Techadm (May 5, 2021)

There should be table code already in the editor. In the row with the smilies and attachments.


----------



## JJBuchholz (May 5, 2021)

sigmadog said:


> I like the new look so much it inspired a new avatar (my former avatar was eight years and ten pounds ago).



I uploaded a new avatar as well. As soon as I saw that avatars can now be 400x400 pixels, I finally went for something a lot
more fun that just a sword.

-JJB


----------



## Kent_Jacobs (May 5, 2021)

Techadm said:


> There should be table code already in the editor. In the row with the smilies and attachments.



You can't narrow it though. I can only find a way of placing it, not adjusting the width and displaying it centrally.


----------



## Techadm (May 5, 2021)

1234

Got it to shrink but not center.


----------



## Kent_Jacobs (May 5, 2021)

Techadm said:


> 1234
> 
> Got it to shrink but not center.


Yeah, the other format allowed you to have one grid, any width you liked and place it in the centre. If that could be reintroduced, it'd be great. When my work is spread too wide, I don't 'feel' it in the same way and it hurts my eyes to scan longer lines of text.


----------



## PiP (May 6, 2021)

Unfortunately, AZ we can't have everything. XF has far more than VB in some areas and in others, we need to make allowances and accept what it is. This is not a custom-built website.


----------



## Mark Twain't (May 6, 2021)

PiP said:


> Unfortunately, AZ we can't have everything. XF has far more than VB in some areas and in others, we need to make allowances and accept what it is. This is not a custom-built website.


Bit like moving house. Almost impossible to find one that's ideal in every way unless you build it yourelf and even then, it won't be perfect for every family member.


----------



## PiP (May 6, 2021)

Mark Twain't said:


> Bit like moving house. Almost impossible to find one that's ideal in every way unless you build it yourelf and even then, it won't be perfect for every family member.



Exactly.

Nearly every knob, bell or whistle we've added. Many of which cost extra.

_...Oh, on XF we had that...can we have it, yes... it costs XX, ah... okay._ There is no such thing as a free lunch.

WE had our house built in Portugal and even now we say, oh I wish we'd have put a door here or a window there... and why didn't we have these windows on tilt and turn, or we've not got enough sockets in the kitchen ... and the list goes on


----------



## Phil Istine (May 6, 2021)

The furniture doesn't fit.: saw the sofa in half.
One of my Napo poems was in a centred grid.  I looked and see it's been aligned left retroactively.  The text outside the grid stayed the same.
So I moved the text to fit the grid.
Sorted!


----------



## Gumby (May 6, 2021)

PiP is right. Many of the things that Vb had built-in, we had to purchase extra for in Xenforo. Others, no. So yeah, sometimes we saw the sofa in half and get used to it. But on the whole, we got the best of it all. And Techadmn has worked tirelessly to make it all work for us and continues to do so.


----------



## ritudimrinautiyal (May 6, 2021)

Matchu said:


> Seeing eight trophies - each one had a message attached - along the lines of  ‘somebody likes you’ or ‘coming back for more’ or ‘seriously amazing’ or ‘writer balls’ I was set to re-start life in the British Virgin Antarctic Territorities with my new reader - but my reader was a bott-reader I discovered by lunchtime, the WF first post bott/10 posts/1st ‘like’ bott [with her trophies].  I was alone as always have been alone plus my inflatables/remain crushed this one day later.  Hope I communicated right..see you


I swear Matchu, I exactly felt like that and only you understood. Well who doesn't want to live in the dream world where you win trophies for doing things you are hardly aware of.


----------



## Matchu (May 6, 2021)

ritudimrinautiyal said:


> I swear Matchu, I exactly felt like that and only you understood. Well who doesn't want to live in the dream world where you win trophies for doing things you are hardly aware of.


Dear Ritu - I have been so worried for your welfare - what with the ‘world’ and the ‘news’...yes, I felt a complete jerk smiling at myself into my telephone.  Enough for now I am sulking until Saturday.


----------



## ritudimrinautiyal (May 6, 2021)

Matchu said:


> Dear Ritu - I have been so worried for your welfare - what with the ‘world’ and the ‘news’...yes, I felt a complete jerk smiling at myself into my telephone.  Enough for now I am sulking until Saturday.


Thanks Matchu I am fine. Just have taken appointment for my second shot of vaccine, but yep scenario here is not good. People are suffering like hell for the lack of oxygen cylinders, some of my closeones have passed away and even I am not that certain if I am not next in line, but so far I am fine.


----------



## midnightpoet (May 8, 2021)

Question: What's with the "alert" icon?  I see I still have a "like" choice, but have you done away with the lol and thanks icons?  Is the "alert" a replacement?  if someone makes a comment or question, how can i tell?  No complaints, just clueless.


----------



## Foxee (May 8, 2021)

Hold your cursor over the 'like' and it'll pop up a selection of reaction-emojis. Where's "alert"? I don't see that.


----------



## ritudimrinautiyal (May 8, 2021)

Foxee said:


> Hold your cursor over the 'like' and it'll pop up a selection of reaction-emojis. Where's "alert"? I don't see that.


Alert is displayed in top bar. It is a bell. It's a new name for notifications I think. Whenever you will receive a notification, the bell will display the number of notifications till now.


----------



## ritudimrinautiyal (May 8, 2021)

midnightpoet said:


> Question: What's with the "alert" icon?  I see I still have a "like" choice, but have you done away with the lol and thanks icons?  Is the "alert" a replacement?  if someone makes a comment or question, how can i tell?  No complaints, just clueless.


Clicking reply, next to quote will make appear a text box, where you can reply quoting the question, just like I am. doing it now. And then click post reply.


----------



## Foxee (May 8, 2021)

ritudimrinautiyal said:


> Alert is displayed in top bar. It is a bell. It's a new name for notifications I think. Whenever you will receive a notification, the bell will display the number of notifications till now.


Ah right. Yep, I know the bell-notification thing. Thanks!


----------



## rcallaci (May 9, 2021)

the green lady got one hell of a facelift...


----------



## Matchu (May 10, 2021)

A part of me likes ‘Flashes’ & ‘Interviews’ in _your_ _face - _up top like_ a _magazine cover - here is a professional outfit.  Although for engagement you could...SO MY FINGER just now published this post, by accident - so I’d like to resolve that...I was kind of wittering to myself...didn’t particularly want to wave my arse out the window...my own fault...

Also...if I make a dreadful blog post with a photo of a dead horse, legs in the air...it would represent WF to the world for a few days - that was my other issue - before I accidentally published myself.


----------



## ritudimrinautiyal (May 12, 2021)

Matchu said:


> A part of me likes ‘Flashes’ & ‘Interviews’ in _your_ _face - _up top like_ a _magazine cover - here is a professional outfit.  Although for engagement you could...SO MY FINGER just now published this post, by accident - so I’d like to resolve that...I was kind of wittering to myself...didn’t particularly want to wave my arse out the window...my own fault...
> 
> Also...if I make a dreadful blog post with a photo of a dead horse, legs in the air...it would represent WF to the world for a few days - that was my other issue - before I accidentally published myself.


Oops fingers' brakes got failed... for publishing the post by accident. Matchu I think Shakespeare sometimes send ghosts of his comic characters inside you for these hilarious acts.
Cheers

Ritu


----------



## PiP (May 12, 2021)

Matchu said:


> Also...if I make a dreadful blog post with a photo of a dead horse, legs in the air...it would represent WF to the world for a few days - that was my other issue - before I accidentally published myself.


Dear Matchu, if you posted a photo of a dead anything with legs in the air or otherwise, the animal rights activists and indeed activists for any conceivable offence, known or unknown, or on a list yet to be offended by ... would rain a cloudburst of shit over you. It is, for this reason, ALL blog posts are auto-moderated pending approval.


----------



## Matchu (May 12, 2021)

Ummm, I’ve a new hobby of responding with rage.  I think I’ll grow out of it.  It’s a rage of happiness and delight at your posting, Pip.
you too, Ritu.


----------



## PiP (May 12, 2021)

@Matchu we are generous ... our members now have seven ways to express their emotions


----------



## Pamelyn Casto (May 12, 2021)

clark said:


> Who do I have to kill to find out how to send a Private Message?



I'm trying to figure that out too. I've searched and search but just can't find the answer. Sorry. So I turn to you.


----------



## Mark Twain't (May 12, 2021)

Private Messages are now Conversations. If you hover over someone's avatar, there's an option bottom left to start a conversation


----------



## Pamelyn Casto (May 12, 2021)

Thank you, Mark Twain't. (Love your alias.) I couldn't decide if "conversation" was private or public. And I sure want to be sure of that!


----------



## Mark Twain't (May 12, 2021)

Pamelyn Casto said:


> Thank you, Mark Twain't. (Love your alias.) I couldn't decide if "conversation" was private or public. And I sure want to be sure of that!


Yes, it's private and way better than the PMs on VB. They're laid out like threads and you can invite others to join.


----------



## Gumby (May 12, 2021)

Don't forget you can find many answers to these type questions in the FAQ's
and Members Guide. Just click FAQ's at the bottom right of the Forum.


----------



## Foxee (May 12, 2021)

Gumby said:


> Don't forget you can find many answers to these type questions in the FAQ's
> and Members Guide. Just click FAQ's at the bottom right of the Forum.


Well, that's no fun.


----------



## Phil Istine (May 12, 2021)

Alterntive route to conversations is via the envelope at top right of the screen.


----------



## Foxee (May 13, 2021)

The link in the Fiction Workshop for the Reviewer's Handbook (In the How to Critique thread) is broken. I don't even remember where the Reviewer's Handbook was. LOL


----------



## VRanger (May 13, 2021)

Mark Twain't said:


> Yes, it's private and way better than the PMs on VB. They're laid out like threads and you can invite others to join.


Yeah, if you had a long conversation going on vB, I think eventually you'd be down to one letter per line toward the bottom. LOL


----------



## Mark Twain't (May 13, 2021)

vranger said:


> Yeah, if you had a long conversation going on vB, I think eventually you'd be down to one letter per line toward the bottom. LOL


Yes. I used to remove the quoted parts but that just made it a faff to o back to what had been said previously!


----------



## PiP (May 13, 2021)

Foxee said:


> The link in the Fiction Workshop for the Reviewer's Handbook (In the How to Critique thread) is broken. I don't even remember where the Reviewer's Handbook was. LOL


I will see if I can find it


----------



## PiP (May 13, 2021)

Foxee said:


> The link in the Fiction Workshop for the Reviewer's Handbook (In the How to Critique thread) is broken. I don't even remember where the Reviewer's Handbook was. LOL











						Reviewers' Handbook
					


Reviewers' Handbook   Introduction   We've all seen them: the one-line 'I loved it' replies, and the long, detailed critiques that tear the writing - and the writer's morale - to pieces. It's often said that criticism is far more useful than praise, but in some cases it's just not true. A...





					www.writingforums.com


----------



## PiP (May 13, 2021)

@Foxee  the link in the WS will need editing. I am not at my PC at the moment


----------



## Foxee (May 13, 2021)

PiP said:


> @Foxee  the link in the WS will need editing. I am not at my PC at the moment


I'd fix it but it's not giving me an edit option.


----------



## Techadm (May 13, 2021)

Foxee said:


> I'd fix it but it's not giving me an edit option.


I edited it. You couldn't edit the the post because the thread was locked. So a moderator/admin would have to edit the thread.


----------



## VRanger (May 13, 2021)

Techadm said:


> I edited it. You couldn't edit the the post because the thread was locked. So a moderator/admin would have to edit the thread.


FYI, I had no Mod options there. I don't know if that was an intended restriction or not.


----------



## Kent_Jacobs (May 13, 2021)

How do you get rid of the poster's name when critiquing and selecting a section? Every section I separate has the poster's name above it. Not only that but even if I close the site down and reopen it, it remembers what I did so any mistakes I made can't be removed. You'll just have my quote of a section with nothing there. It makes no sense.


----------



## VRanger (May 13, 2021)

TheMightyAz said:


> How do you get rid of the poster's name when critiquing and selecting a section? Every section I separate has the poster's name above it.


I don't think you do.


TheMightyAz said:


> Not only that but even if I close the site down and reopen it, it remembers what I did so any mistakes I made can't be removed. You'll just have my quote of a section with nothing there. It makes no sense.


In the upper right hand corner, there is square icon for "Drafts". Drop it down and you get the option to delete the draft.


----------



## PiP (May 13, 2021)

TheMightyAz said:


> How do you get rid of the poster's name when critiquing and selecting a section? Every section I separate has the poster's name above it. Not only that but even if I close the site down and reopen it, it remembers what I did so any mistakes I made can't be removed. You'll just have my quote of a section with nothing there. It makes no sense.


or


> How do you get rid of the poster's name when critiquing and selecting a section? Every section I separate has the poster's name above it. Not only that but even if I close the site down and reopen it, it remembers what I did so any mistakes I made can't be removed. You'll just have my quote of a section with nothing there. It makes no sense.



You can't delete the name and leave the quote. I have discovered if you highlight the text then copy . Select the quotation marks in the toolbar above the comment box you can then paste the text into the bracket


> I don't think you do.


----------



## Kent_Jacobs (May 13, 2021)

Yes, that's what I discovered too, but cutting and pasting sections means you have to then scroll back up to see the context.


----------



## PiP (May 13, 2021)

TheMightyAz said:


> Yes, that's what I discovered too, but cutting and pasting sections means you have to then scroll back up to see the context.


You can quote the whole section and then cut. Like this

Cut and paste the whole piece  add quote marks then use the cursor and 'return' to separate



> Yes,





> that's what





> I discovered too,





> but cutting and pasting sections





> means you have to then scroll back





> up to see the context.


----------



## Foxee (May 13, 2021)

> How do you get rid of the poster's name when critiquing and selecting a section? Every section I separate has the poster's name above it. Not only that but even if I close the site down and reopen it, it remembers what I did so any mistakes I made can't be removed. You'll just have my quote of a section with nothing there. It makes no sense.



Hit the Reply With Quote button as usual.
Once you're in the new reply box with the quoted text, look up to the top right corner just to the left of where it says "Preview". The second icon to the left looks like a set of brackets. If you click that, it will toggle the view of the text in the box to BBcode.
Now you should be able to remove the poster's name as I have done above.
You can always toggle back to the original view by hitting the brackets-icon again. Some of the buttons in the text editor box won't even work, they'll be grayed out if you're in the BBcode view.


----------



## Pamelyn Casto (May 13, 2021)

I notice a most all my medals are now gone. And noticed that some WF members still have them. Will it take some time to fully restore them? (I had a slew of them and miss seeing them.:-D)


----------



## Techadm (May 13, 2021)

Pamelyn Casto said:


> I notice a most all my medals are now gone. And noticed that some WF members still have them. Will it take some time to fully restore them? (I had a slew of them and miss seeing them.:-D)


They should all be restored now


----------



## Pamelyn Casto (May 13, 2021)

Techadm said:


> They should all be restored now


Thank you!  That was amazingly quick service! Most have been restored but some are still missing. There's a page I can go to to see them all, and not all show on  posts like this one. I find them encouraging . . . seeing them makes me want to add to them.


----------



## Techadm (May 13, 2021)

Pamelyn Casto said:


> Thank you!  That was amazingly quick service! Most have been restored but some are still missing. There's a page I can go to to see them all, and not all show on  posts like this one. I find them encouraging . . . seeing them makes me want to add to them.


Only 14 show on the post now. Not all of them. All the ones you had on the old software are now in your account.


----------



## Pamelyn Casto (May 13, 2021)

Techadm said:


> Only 14 show on the post now. Not all of them. All the ones you had on the old software are now in your account.


I'm a little (a lot) confused when it comes to tech things. So bare with me (not literally, though), or maybe that's bear with me. So those I had on the old account won't show on this one? Except that most of them are from the old WF software. So is 14 the max number that will show on posts like this? And for instance, on this new software I got a new Quotidian Poet award (for the 30 poems/ 30 days) and it was on here for a while, then it disappeared. So am I to go to my account to see the others? Any particular spot at "my account"?  Sorry to be such a bother.


----------



## Techadm (May 13, 2021)

Pamelyn Casto said:


> I'm a little (a lot) confused when it comes to tech things. So bare with me (not literally, though), or maybe that's bear with me. So those I had on the old account won't show on this one? Except that most of them are from the old WF software. So is 14 the max number that will show on posts like this? And for instance, on this new software I got a new Quotidian Poet award (for the 30 poems/ 30 days) and it was on here for a while, then it disappeared. So am I to go to my account to see the others? Any particular spot at "my account"?  Sorry to be such a bother.


No bother at all! Take a look at this thread 

https://www.writingforums.com/threads/quick-awards-guide.193897/ 

Darren gives a walkthrough of the awards. The thread walks you through adding awards. You can choose which 14 awards you want to show in the posts area.

When you click awards in your profile 

https://www.writingforums.com/members/pamelyn-casto.60474/#profile-awards 

you can see all your awards. If you have multiple awards in a category you can click on the number and it will list all the awards in the category.

let me know if you have any other questions


----------



## Pamelyn Casto (May 13, 2021)

You have been a super help. Thank you so much.


----------



## clark (May 26, 2021)

Pamelyn Casto said:


> Thank you, Mark Twain't. (Love your alias.) I couldn't decide if "conversation" was private or public. And I sure want to be sure of that!


Oh yeah! We wouldn't want all that steamy text-sex getting out on the public boards . . . . . .


----------



## clark (May 26, 2021)

Techadm said:


> No bother at all! Take a look at this thread
> 
> https://www.writingforums.com/threads/quick-awards-guide.193897/
> 
> ...





Pamelyn Casto said:


> I'm trying to figure that out too. I've searched and search but just can't find the answer. Sorry. So I turn to you.





vranger said:


> FYI, I had no Mod options there. I don't know if that was an intended restriction or not.


Aha! The Gods themselves, those eyeball-rolling mad geniuses who actually understand this cluster-fuck (temporary) . . .nay! . . . .who brought it leaping fully armed (but without its glasses and hearing aids) from the forehead of bewildered Zeus (just passing by on his way to the bar) . . .even THEY are (temporarily) confused by some of the hedgewalls erected as (temporary) challenges to those frustrated poets just trying to weave thru the labyrinth, post, and join Zeus at the bar. Solutions must be found soon:  it is quite unnerving, watching matchu writhing on his back, drumming his heels on the floor, his lashing head spraying salty tears of frustration. Quite unnerving . . . . . .


----------



## VRanger (May 26, 2021)

clark said:


> Aha! The Gods themselves, those eyeball-rolling mad geniuses who actually understand this cluster-fuck (temporary) . . .nay! . . . .who brought it leaping fully armed (but without its glasses and hearing aids) from the forehead of bewildered Zeus (just passing by on his way to the bar) . . .even THEY are (temporarily) confused by some of the hedgewalls erected as (temporary) challenges to those frustrated poets just trying to weave thru the labyrinth, post, and join Zeus at the bar. Solutions must be found soon:  it is quite unnerving, watching matchu writhing on his back, drumming his heels on the floor, his lashing head spraying salty tears of frustration. Quite unnerving . . . . . .


Possibly the most beautiful post ever set upon the backroads of Writing Forums.


----------



## Pamelyn Casto (May 26, 2021)

Clark said: Oh yeah! We wouldn't want all that steamy text-sex getting out on the public boards . . . . . .

One time, when I was a new admin for a writer's group, I sent a message I thought was private to my boss admin. I said something to the effect of "so, should I take them out for not participating?" Well that message went public and hundreds of people were offended. I was called all sorts of names, including Hitler, for my poor choice of words. Had I said "should I unsubscribe them?" all would have been well. After that experience I like to make sure I know what's going public and what's going private. "Steamy text-sex" with me ain't likely gonna happen.:-D


----------



## clark (May 27, 2021)

Since the elegance of your prose is a _given, _Pamelyn, I thought the suggestion of prurience would be perceived immediately with the ludicrous humour intended. If I offended, I apologize most abjectly.


----------



## Kent_Jacobs (May 27, 2021)

Pamelyn Casto said:


> Clark said: Oh yeah! We wouldn't want all that steamy text-sex getting out on the public boards . . . . . .
> 
> One time, when I was a new admin for a writer's group, I sent a message I thought was private to my boss admin. I said something to the effect of "so, should I take them out for not participating?" Well that message went public and hundreds of people were offended. I was called all sorts of names, including Hitler, for my poor choice of words. Had I said "should I unsubscribe them?" all would have been well. After that experience I like to make sure I know what's going public and what's going private. "Steamy text-sex" with me ain't likely gonna happen.:-D


If I had to judge them by their response, I'd say it was the perfect turn of phrase.


----------



## Pamelyn Casto (Jul 1, 2021)

clark said:


> Since the elegance of your prose is a _given, _Pamelyn, I thought the suggestion of prurience would be perceived immediately with the ludicrous humour intended. If I offended, I apologize most abjectly.


I missed this response post, Clark! I recognized and truly love your humor. (Or "humour," if you Canadianly insist.:-D)  wasn't offended at all!  (Was just tellin' how I know what can happen when a private message goes public.) So now I ask you to forgive me for overlooking this note! Your humor is delightful. More please, always. (This "conversation thing" still puzzles me . . . )


----------



## Splinter (Apr 15, 2022)

I'm new here, so I don't know the history of the forum, but I do run my own forum not related to writing. I use WoltLab software and also run an experimental one using XenForo, which is what is used here. It's very slick and highly customisable, so I'm curious to know which forum software was being used before.
Migrating from one forum software to another can be tricky, unless some clever techie has come up with a conversion program.
Either way, this forum design is very attractive and responsive. I use the dark theme which is easier on the eyes.


----------



## PiP (Apr 15, 2022)

Splinter said:


> It's very slick and highly customisable, so I'm curious to know which forum software was being used before.
> Migrating from one forum software to another can be tricky, unless some clever techie has come up with a conversion program.
> Either way, this forum design is very attractive and responsive. I use the dark theme which is easier on the eyes.


We previously used VBulletin. However, it was not until we agreed to move platforms that I realised simple things we took for granted on vB were all addons for XF and cost extra. The biggest problem (I am not a techie so can't explain this well) are the URLs created on vB do not speak to xF and we have thousands upon thousands of 404 errors ... WF is nearly 20 years old so ...  a Mammoth. We effectively took a huge step backwards to move forwards. The big plus for xF is we were able to create a more dynamic magazine-style home page.  You do need someone who knows what they are doing but you also need to have a degree of software knowledge so you are not 'fobbed off' with 'techie speak' when you ask leading questions and you have a good nose for BS


----------

